# share reliance data card connection among many devices



## iinfi (Sep 1, 2011)

G'day

 I have purchased a reliance netconnect + connection (reliance data card) for my laptop. Now I have an office laptop and "two mobiles with WiFi capability".
How can I share the internet connection among all my devices.
1. Using a cross cable and sharing the net connection between the two laptops is one option. 
2. Tried to install connectify. It sent my reliance netconnect + software for a toss. I had to do a system restore to get things back to normal.

any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 1, 2011)

Use an older version of Connectify. Like 1.0 or 1.2. It will work fine. But it hampers the speed. Otherwise you'll have to buy a 3G USB Wi-Fi router. Like this:
3g wifi router | eBay


----------



## iinfi (Sep 1, 2011)

thank you aniket. i will check these.


----------

